# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Visa Trung Quốc, làm visa nhanh, gia hạn visa

## nguyethp89

Visa nhập cảnh TQ:

    Visa TQ 3T1L: 70$
    Visa TQ 3T2L: 97$
    Visa TQ 6TNL: 153$
    Visa TQ 1NNL: 210$ ( yêu cầu phải có visa 6 tháng nhiều lần hoặc visa 1 năm nhiều lần)

(Thời gian làm visa 4 ngày. Nhanh 3 ngày thêm 20$. Nhanh 2 ngày thêm 35$. Nộp HC gốc, Photo cmt và 1 ảnh 4x6)

Lưu ý:
1/ Các trường hợp làm visa Trung Quốc lần đầu cần thêm CMT copy
2/ Làm Visa TQ 6TNL – đã đi TQ 1 lần
3/ Làm visa TQ 1NNL – đã đi TQ nhiều lần
4/ Người nước ngoài làm Visa TQ – đã đi 1 lần
5/ Quốc tịch hàn quốc và một số nước Châu Phi mời liên hệ lại.

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn tổ chức các tour trong và ngoài nước, dịch vụ làm chứng minh thư nhanh, làm hộ chiếu nhanh, gia hạn visa, thẻ tạm trú, làm visa nhanh, thuê xe giá rẻ, vé máy bay giá rẻ, visa định cư Úc

Các trường hợp khác không có trong báo giá. Xin gọi lại để biết thêm chi tiết.
Công ty TNHH TM & DL Greencanal Việt Nam
DC: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: 0126 341 3468
Y!M: greencanal_vn

----------

